# water lettuce?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Is water lettuce illegal in georgia?. I looked it up on google but I could not find anything.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hello?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It shouldn't be.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you,I was worried that I might have to dispose of it. I just bought it from home depot plus some caomba.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Its only illegal if you smoke it. Jk


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

If you bought it from Home Depot it probably isn't illegal


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

meh,I once heard of a fish store importing glolight danios even though they knew they were illegal.You can never be to safe.


----------

